# Ride Blue



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone here ride them? 

They just caught my eye and I am hoping to be in the market for an upgrade next year. 

The Axino with Red looks fantastic but since the only dealers are not too local I'd like to get some thoughts. 

I'm a rider not a racer but love going distances and doing climbs.


----------

